# Sunken Oak



## Woodsman (Aug 29, 2012)

About a year ago, I was asked to mill a log that had been dug out of the Trinity river near Ft Worth, TX. Who knows how long it had been buried there. They said that it was buried under about 6' of mud. 

Stinkiest log I've ever milled!!! The wood had quite the chocolate look to it as well.
Part of the video I made of cutting it is at the bottom of the page here.....

http://www.cuttingedgewoodworksonline.com/sawmilling.html

I'm still rebuilding the site, so some of the links on that page will take you to the prior version of the site while others aren't built yet.......

I think that the drying page is up and working now as well as a couple of others. 

I hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2012)

I just spent some time looking at your site. Very cool, I enjoyed your videos of the milling, that was fun to watch! Man I enjoy milling. Thanks for posting this stuff!


----------



## justturnin (Aug 29, 2012)

Great videos. I love watching sawmilling in action. I long for my own but even if I did have one I dont have the room to use it in my suburban neighborhood.:cray:. I hope some acreage will be in my future someday. Yea.... I can see it now Sawmill and kiln in one corner, logs piled as high as the sky beggin for a ride on the saw, and a stocked tank full of bass and cat: not to big maybe an acre pond:wacko1:. Yea.....I can see it soo clearly.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 29, 2012)

justturnin said:


> Great videos. I love watching sawmilling in action. I long for my own but even if I did have one I dont have the room to use it in my suburban neighborhood.:cray:. I hope some acreage will be in my future someday. Yea.... I can see it now Sawmill and kiln in one corner, logs piled as high as the sky beggin for a ride on the saw, and a stocked tank full of bass and cat: not to big maybe an acre pond:wacko1:. Yea.....I can see it soo clearly.


Hey that's my dream! Get your own


----------

